# Formular Daten modifizieren



## xintare (11. November 2004)

Hi, 

nur ein kleines Problem. Ich habe eine ganz einfache Seite mit zwei Formularen, die ihren Inhalt an eine bestimmte IP senden, an der ein Server wartet. Ich will dem ausgelesenen Inhalt der Formulare ganz einfach noch ein Sonderzeichen anhängen. Vorzugsweise das "§", so daß ich später das Ende des Suchbegriffs ausmachen kann. 

z.B.: Trägt jemand _Mustermann_ als Namen ein, so soll _Mustermann§_ gesendet werden.

Danke für die Hilfe


```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>Clientanfrage</title>
	</head>
	<body>
<FORM method="get" action="http://111.111.11.111:4321">
<TABLE>
    <TR><TD valign=top>Name:</TD>
        <TD><INPUT name=SuchName></TD>
        <TD></TD>
   </TR>

    <TR><TD valign=top>Nummer:</TD>
        <TD><INPUT name=SuchNummer></TD>
        <TD></TD>
   </TR>

    <TR><TD valign=top><INPUT type=submit value="Suchen"></TD>
        <TD><INPUT type=reset></TD>
        <TD><INPUT type=submit value="Server beenden" name=Abbruch></TD>
   </TR>
</TABLE>
</FORM>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Chocobanana (12. November 2004)

xintare hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> z.B.: Trägt jemand _Mustermann_ als Namen ein, so soll _Mustermann§_ gesendet



Das kannst du doch machen, wenn du die Formulardaten ausliest:

z.B.: $Suchname=$_REQUEST['SuchName']."§";


----------

